# kde - uklad klawiatury

## madman

Witam

Albo slepy jestem, albo cos sie pozmienialo ostatnimi czasy w kde, bo nie moge znalezc miejsca, gdzie dodaje sie uklady klawiatury. Jeszcze niedawno bylo to w centrum sterowania->regionalnosc i dostepnosc. i18n oczywiscie zainstalowane.

http://wpk.p.lodz.pl/~imagine/gdzie.png

----------

## Belliash

urzedzenia peryferyjne moze? :>

----------

## madman

 *Belliash wrote:*   

> urzedzenia peryferyjne moze? :>

 

Nie, nie ma tam.

Jeszcze nie dawno w "regionalnosc i..." mozna bylo wybrac uklad klawiatury, wszelkie instrucje zreszta tam prowadza. Pytanie co zrobic, aby owa mozliwosc wyboru ukladu tam sie pojawila.

----------

## Belliash

a posadziles cale kdebase?

----------

## madman

 *Belliash wrote:*   

> a posadziles cale kdebase?

 

kdebase-startkde

----------

## Belliash

 *madman wrote:*   

>  *Belliash wrote:*   a posadziles cale kdebase? 
> 
> kdebase-startkde

 

moze czegos brakuje?

zastanawiam sie po co base rozbili na meta pakiety  :Neutral: 

zawsze instalowalem po_prostu kdebase albo kdebase-meta... choc to 2 sie dluzej instalowalo bo kilkukrotnie wypakowywalo, etc.... bez sensu imho...

Arfrever: Ortografia

----------

## madman

 *Belliash wrote:*   

> 
> 
> moze czegos brakuje?
> 
> 

 

No stary, tez na to wpadlem, tylko czego brakuje?

----------

## Belliash

 *madman wrote:*   

>  *Belliash wrote:*   
> 
> moze czegos brakuje?
> 
>  
> ...

 

nie prosciej wykonac emerge kdebase-meta  ?  :Smile: 

----------

## madman

 *Belliash wrote:*   

> [
> 
> nie prosciej wykonac emerge kdebase-meta  ? 

 

Dobra, układ ustawiłem "po staropolsku" setxkbmap -model pc105 -layout pl -variant basic, ale nie jest to zbyt wygodne, bo często korzystam też z układu rosyjskiego.

Jak nic nie wymyśle, to dorobię sobie przyciski na pasku szybkiego uruchamiania z podłączoną komendą jak wyżej, nawet gdzieś zestaw ikon z flagami narodowymi widziałem  :Smile: 

----------

## dziadu

```
emerge kde-base/kxkb -pv
```

----------

## madman

 *dziadu wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> emerge kde-base/kxkb -pv
> ```
> ...

 

Total: 1 package (1 new), Size of downloads: 0 kB

To było "to".

Dzięki za pomoc.

----------

## Arfrever

 *madman wrote:*   

>  *dziadu wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> emerge kde-base/kxkb -pv
> ```
> ...

 

Przeczytaj punkt 9. Regulaminu.

----------

